# Cube Cross 2009 vs Cube Hooper 2009



## chemnitzforever (20. September 2008)

Hallo! Ich bin neu im Forum und nicht unbedingt ein Rad-Experte. 
Ich fahre meinen täglichen Arbeitsweg bei fast jedem Wetter mit dem Rad (eine Strecke ca 8km, teils Asphalt, teils unbefestigt, etwas Stadt) und eher selten mal einen Waldweg so am Wochenende auf einer kleiner Tour.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike jetzt sicher das ich ein Cube möchte. Da ich bisher schon ein Crossbike hatte (Univega Terrano) wollte auch wieder eins haben. Eigentlich bin ich beim Cube Cross hängen geblieben. Jetzt habe ich aber das Hooper gesehen und ich muss sagen, dass ich das eigentlich auch ziemlich gut finde. Vom Preis her sind die ja gleich. 
Bitte gebt mir ein paar Tipps welches Bike eher für meine Verhältnisse geeignet ist, bzw. für welches ihr euch entcsheiden würdet. 
Vielen Dank!!


----------



## CopyMaster (20. September 2008)

Meinst du mit dem Cube Cross das mit Federgabel (aus der Countrylite Serie), oder das SL Cross (Cross Road Serie)? 

Die Entscheidung, ob mit oder ohne Federung ist in dieser Kategorie eine reine Komfortfrage (finde ich zumindest). Ich fahre mit meinem CX Waldwege und leichte Trails, und habe eine Federung bisher noch nie vermisst. 

Wenn der Hauptanteil befestigte Wege sind, würde ich immer auf starr gehen. Da die Räder sich aber von der Geometrie schon ganz schön unterscheiden, solltest du auf jeden Fall Probe fahren. Das Univega hat eine Federgabel, vermute ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chemnitzforever (20. September 2008)

Ja ich meinte das mit der Federgabel. Mein Univega hat auch eine, aber ich denke nicht das ich unbedingt eine brauche. 
Wie ist das mit den Rädern denn zu verstehen? Kann mir nicht vorstellen wie sich das auswirkt...?


----------



## CopyMaster (20. September 2008)

Mit Räder meine ich Fahrräder. Also die Rahmengeometrie. Auf dem Hooper wirst du gestreckter sitzen als auf dem Cross.

Die Laufräder haben natürlich keine unterschiedliche Geometrie, die sind in der Hinsicht sehr gleich


----------



## chemnitzforever (21. September 2008)

Ah ja Räder... 
Ich werde es testen. Denke aber mal das ich das Hooper nehmen werde, schon wegen der Schaltung.


----------



## wefunkster (21. September 2008)

Ich hatte das 2008er Hooper (wurde geklaut) und werde mir jetzt auch wieder das 2009er zulegen. Die Wartungsarmut der Nabenschaltung ist echt der Hit. Nur hin und wieder die Kette reinigen und schmieren.
Ich bin das Rad in 54 cm gefahren obwohl des 58er "eigentlich" meine Größe (bei 185cm) gewesen wäre. Das kürzere Steuerrohr macht es dann den kleinen Tick sportlicher für mich. Der Radstand ist ohnehin recht lang. Ich bin das Rad als Pendler 30km/Tag gefahren und hab ca. 4000 km dieses Jahr damit gemacht. Keine Probleme, nur hin und wieder die Scheibenbremsen nachjustieren.


----------



## The_Virus (23. September 2008)

Hey chemnitzforever,
Ich stand genau for der gleichen Wahl wie du und hab mich unter anderem mit 2 Radexperten (2 meiner Freunde, totale Freaks) genau über die gleichen beiden Bikes unterhalten. Das Cube Hooper 2009 ist ein sehr schickes Bike, ich finde optisch eigentlich schöner, da es wirklich auf das Wesentliche reduziert ist, keine fette Gangschaltung, keine Federgabel, keine optischen Spielereihen. Technisch gesehen ist das Cube Cross aber meiner Meinung nach besser, das fand auch einer meiner Kumpels. Denn die Shimano Alfine Nebengangschaltung ist nicht unbedingt das Non-Plus-Ultra und die Shimano Alfine Scheibenbremsen beim Hooper sind nicht so gut wie die Formula Oro K18 beim Cross. Nunja und das Cross ist eben schon besser geländegängig als das Hooper, denn ab und zu möchte man ja schonmal durch nen Wald farhen ohne im Sand stecken zu bleiben, was beim Hooper schnell passieren kann. Also beim Cross kriegt man meiner Meinung nach mehr fürs Geld.

3 Mal darfst du raten welches nette Baby seit letzten Samstag hier bei mir zu Hause steht:






Eines der aller Ersten Cube 2009'er Bikes, selbst mein Fahrrad-Händler hat gestaunt wie schnell und vor allem wie früh das Bike geliefert wurde. Denn eigentlich war Mitte Oktober als Liefertermin angepeilt.


----------



## chemnitzforever (23. September 2008)

Ja, sehr schick! Also sind die 2009er Modelle schon erhältlich. Wieviel hast Du bezahlt (999?)?. Das mit Schaltung und Bremsen sind natürlich gute Argumente. Mir ist auch wichtig das ich einen guten Grip habe, gerade wenn mal Laub liegt oder es geschneit hat. Welches Bike ist da wohl besser geeignet? Auch das Cross?


----------



## The_Virus (23. September 2008)

Jap hab 999 bezahlt, denn Rabatt bei so neuen Bikes bzw. Modellen ist einfach nicht drin. 
Also für besseren Grip auf schlechtem Untergrund, Sand, Laub, Schnee ist das Cross natürlich besser geeignet. Das Hooper ist ein reines Straßen-City Bike. Das steht auch so in der Beschreibung auf der Cube-Seite.

Aber das Hooper ist schon trotzdem ein geiles Bike, mir ist die Entscheidung gegen das Hooper und für das Cross sehr schwer gefallen bzw. ich bin selbst jetzt noch ein bisschen unsicher ob das Hooper nicht vielleicht doch die bessere Wahl für mich gewesen wäre. Denn ich bin kleiner Speedfreak, ich fahre gerne schnell, deshalb hatte ich sogar mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir ein reines Rennrad zu kaufen. Aber damit kann einfach viel weniger machen und auch keinen Gepäckträger montieren, was mit wichtig ist wenn ich mal ne Tour machen will oder eben was transportieren will.
Nunja, nur für die Straße und hohe Geschwindigkeiten ist das Hooper eigentlich besser ausgelegt, aber die meiner Meinung nach schlechtere Schaltung und schlechteren Bremsen in Kombination mit stark begrenzter Geländegängigkeit haben mich zum Cross gebracht.


----------



## Nordpol (24. September 2008)

Hallo chemnitzforever,

vielleicht soltest Du Dir mal die SL Modelle der Cross Road Serie von Cube anschauen, die passen meines erachtens besser zu Deinen Fahreigenschaften. Preislich tut sich da nicht viel. Wäre auch für "The_Virus" interessant gewesen.


Gruss Ulli


----------



## The_Virus (24. September 2008)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ...vielleicht soltest Du Dir mal die SL Modelle der Cross Road Serie von Cube anschauen...


Sind schon sehr nette Bikes, aber keins davon hat Scheibenbremsen und die wollte ich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (24. September 2008)

....machen auf der strasse aber nicht allzuviel Sinn. Was die Optik angeht, sehen sie natürlich besser aus. Wer überwiegend Strasse fährt und wie du schreibst einer kleiner Speedfreak ist, ist mit der SL Baureihe sehr gut bedient. Hinzu kommt das bei gleicher Preislage die Austattung natürlich höherwertiger ist, da auf Scheibenbremse und Federgabel verzichtet wird, und das den anderen Komponenten zugute kommt.


----------



## The_Virus (24. September 2008)

Na toll, nun bin ich wirklich endgültig verunsichert. 

Das Problem ist, ich habe das Cube Cross ja bereits gekauft und es steht hier bei mir. Jetzt noch in ein anderes Bike "umtauschen" dürfte sicherlich sehr schwierig werden.

Wenn Cube SL Serie, dann das Cube SL Cross Team. Es kostet auch 999, hat aber XT-Komplettaustattung, inkl. XT V-Brakes. Zum Gewicht steht nichts da, aber der 2008'er wiegt nur 9,3kg. Mein Cross wiegt 11,8kg.
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/SL-CROSS-TEAM_id_30683_.htm#anker

Aber wie gesagt, ich wollte Scheibenbremsen. Wegen des geringeren Verschleiß, wegen der besseren Bremskraft und weil sie einfach fortschrittlicher sind. Wegen der Optik aber natürlich auch.

Auf eine Federgabel könnte ich verzichten...


----------



## chemnitzforever (24. September 2008)

Das SL Road Team liegt wohl auch bei 999 . Ist ja auch interessant was die Sache nicht gerade einfacher macht. Die Federgabel brauche ich nicht unbedingt. Und bei den Bremsen ist mir wichtig das das Rad stehen bleibt, wenn ich sie betätige .
Von der Haftung der Reifen her liegt es wohl zwischen Cross und Hooper?


----------



## The_Virus (24. September 2008)

Richtig, 3 Bikes, alle 999â¬
- Cube Cross
- Cube SL Cross Team
- Cube Hooper

von der Haftung her sind Cross und SL Cross Team gleich, da sie beide die gleichen Reifen haben. 
Es ist also wirklich nur die Frage, Scheibenbremsen ja oder nein. Denn eine Federgabel ist wirklich eher nebensÃ¤chlich.

Rein optisch gefÃ¤llt mir das SL Cross Team aber nicht so recht, das Rot dazwischen mag ich nicht.


----------



## Nordpol (24. September 2008)

Verunsichert brauchst du nicht sein, das Cube Cross ist ein tolles Rad, und da hast Du bestimmt nichts falsch gemacht. 
Aber als du geschrieben hast das du ein Speedfreak bist (evtl Rennrad Kauf), also gerne schnell fährst, treffen meines erachtens die SL-Modelle eher auf dich zu.
Wer überwiegend Strasse fährt und nur ab und zu ins Gelände oder einen Feldweg, der ist mit den SL Modellen sehr gut bedient.

Zu den Bremsen, das SL Cross hat XT V-Brakes, die bremsen wirklich erste Sahne und das in jeder Lebenslage,  du solltest sie mal Probefahren. Technisch fortschrittlich heißt aber auch das sie dein Rad unnötig schwer machen, also kein Fortschritt. Und Verschleiß hast du auch an einer Scheibenbremse, sowohl an den Belägen also auch an der Scheibe, und oftmals schleifen sie auch und machen Geräusche mit der Zeit. Optisch machen sie natürlich mehr her, da gebe ich die Recht.

Was die Federgabel angeht, die sind bei Crossrädern in dieser Preisklasse eh nicht viel Wert, und kosten wiederum nur Gewicht.

Zu den Reifen kann ich nur sagen, bei einem Rad für 999 sollte das umziehen auf den Wunschreifen für den Fahrradhändler kein Thema sein.

Und wie Du schon sagtest, bei dem SL Cross hast du komplett XT Austattung, also auch die Schaltarmaturen und vorallem die Kurbelgarnitur. Aber was auch wichtig ist, ist die Rahmengeometrie, und die zielt eben mehr auf Strasse.

Das Hooper fällt meines erachtens ganz aus der Wertung, weil es gegenüber den anderen Rädern klar die schlechtere Austattung hat.

Das Gewicht wäre für mich jetzt nicht das wichtigste, aber 9,3kg und 11,8kg ist natürlich schon ein Wort.



Gruss Ulli


----------



## Nordpol (24. September 2008)

Vielleicht mal eine Info für chemnitzforever.

Schau mal auf die Seite von Stevens... und guck dir da die X8 Premium Modelle an. Die gibt es in 3 verschiedenen Ausführungen.

- XT Scheibenbremse mit Federgabel
- Magura HS33 mit Federgabel
- XT V-Brake mit Stargabel

Auch sehr schöne Räder, und da hast du wirklich XT-Vollausstattung.

Und auch hier bei Stevens gibt es wieder Strassenorientierte Crossräder, die nennen sich Strada-Modelle.

Ich stehe nähmlich genau vor der selben Entscheidung. Ein Crossrad von Stevens oder Cube. Scheibenbremse, V-Brake oder HS33, Federgabel oder Starrgabel....? Es wird auf jedenfall ein Stevens oder Cube werden.

Gruss Ulli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chemnitzforever (24. September 2008)

danke für den Tipp, aber die Bikes von Stevens welche vom Preis (1000 ) in Frage kommen gefallen mir da von der Farbe her nicht so. 
Zu Cube muss ich sagen, dass das Hooper jetzt 3. Wahl ist und ich zwischen Cross und SL Cross Team entscheiden werde. Das Cross gefällt mir von Design her etwas besser, dass SL Cross Team scheint aber einen Tick besser auf meine Bedürnisse zu passen und die fast 2 Kg Gewichtsunterschied finde ich sehr beachtlich.


----------



## The_Virus (24. September 2008)

Die Stevens sind alle samt ein gutes StÃ¼ck Ã¼ber 1000â¬ und damit zu teuer, finde ich zumindest. Selbst die Lite Version mit XT V-Brake und Starrgabel kostet 1100â¬ und das ist schon happig.

Was das Cube SL Cross Team betrifft: 
Ich bin wirklich am Ã¼berlegen zu meinem HÃ¤ndler zu fahren und irgendwie zu versuchen mein Cross gegen das SL Cross Team zu tauschen. Denn leider muss ich zugeben, dass Nordpol irgendwie Recht hat. Scheibenbremsen haben ihre Vorteile, aber fÃ¼r mich als Speedfreak hat geringeres Gewicht und ein auf Geschwindigkeit ausgelegtes Design eigentlich Vorrang.


----------



## Nordpol (24. September 2008)

Ja, du hast schon recht, das Stevens kostet 100â¬ mehr, aber wenn man die Ausstattung gegenÃ¼ber stellt, Cube Cross und X8 Lite, fÃ¤hrt man mit dem Stevens besser bzw. gÃ¼nstiger.
Optisch gefallen mir die Cube RÃ¤der auch besser, bzw. die Farben.

Ich habe noch ein sehr altes MTB Gudereit mit XT/DX Ausstattung, und die funktioniert immer noch einwandfrei. Ich denke was robusteres gibt es zur Zeit nicht als die XT Komponenten. Wenn man mal hier im MTB bereich einwenig liest, fÃ¤llt auch immer wieder die Wahl auf die XT Komponenten. Funktionieren tuen die anderen Shimano Komponenten auch, und das sogar sehr gut, aber ob man auch genau solange Freude dran hat...

Und bei dem Stevens ist wirklich alles durchgÃ¤ngig XT, selbst die hintere Kasette, wo gerne auch mal eine billigere genommen wird.

Andererseits, solange man die RÃ¤der nicht gefahren hat, machen diese Einzelheiten keinen Sinn.

Ich bin mir auch noch nicht schlÃ¼ssig. DemnÃ¤chst sollen auch die neuen Modelle von Gudereit rauskommen, vielleicht kommt fÃ¼r mich dann eine 3. Marke ins Spiel.

Gruss Ulli


----------



## The_Virus (24. September 2008)

Wie sagte mein Fahrrad-Händler so schön, als ich ihn auf die Deore Kassette und Deore Kette bei meinem Cross angesprochen habe.
"Cube macht sich wirklich Gedanken welche Teile wirklich wichtig sind beim Fahrrad und setzt dort hochwertige Komponenten ein. Kassettte und Kette sind absolute Verschleißteile und müssen eh nach 2-3 Jahren gewechselt werden, das ist auch bei XT-Teilen nicht viel anders. Und wenn man will kann man ja dann später beim Wechsel ohne Probleme XT-Teile verbauen"

Ich hab übrigens vorhin nochmal eine "Bedenk-Radrunde" mit meinem Cross gedreht und mir ist klar geworden. Ich bleibe bei meinem Cross, denn die Scheibenbremsen sind schon wirklich geil. Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht im Gegensatz zu meinen V-Brakes vorher, von denen ich ja unbedingt weg wollte. Sicher sind die XT V-Brakes schon noch was anderes, aber mit meinen Scheibenbremsen können die auch nicht mithalten und deshalb bleibe ich bei dem Entschluss für Scheibenbremsen.
Hier in Berlin ist mein Bike ohnehin verdammt unsicher, hier werden jährlich über 20.000 Fahrräder gestohlen. Ich wette ich habe das Cross eh nicht besonders lange, aber dagegen bin ich zum Glück versichert.


----------



## Nordpol (25. September 2008)

...willst du bremsen oder fahren...

nicht das du mich falsch verstehst, die Oro K 18 sind gute bremsen, und das cube cross ein sehr gutes rad. und wie ich schon geschrieben habe, hast du bestimmt nichts falsch gemacht. natürlich bremsen scheibenbremsen etwas besser, aber braucht man das auf der strasse. gegen deine alten v-brakes schneidet auch eine xt-V-brake sehr gut ab.
mich hat halt nur stutzig gemacht als du von rennrad und speedfreak gesprochen hast.

meine interessen was das radfahren angeht sind ungefähr die gleichen wie bei dir. überwiegend strasse und ab und an mal ein feldweg, und oberste prio ist für mich da eine starrgabel und die gibt es selten in verbindung mit einer scheibenbremse. wobei die bremse für mich aber eben auch nicht so wichtig ist, ob nun hs33, scheibe oder v-brake.

gruss ulli


----------



## The_Virus (25. September 2008)

Auf Druck meines Gewissens und auf Grund deiner wirkliche schlagenden Argumente hab ich vorhin mit meinem Händler telefoniert. Er meinte, dass es eigentlich natürlich nicht möglich ist ein Bike zurückzugeben, aber da sie natürlich auch zufriedene Kunden haben wollen soll ich morgen mit meinem Cube Cross vorbei kommen und sie regeln das mit mir.
Denn du hast einfach völlig Recht in dem was du schreibst, grade für mich als Speedfreak sollte gute Beschleunigung und hohe Geschwindigkeit klar vor der guten Bremsperformance gehen. 

Ich hab auch nochmal die genauen Gewichte rausgesucht:
- Cube Cross: 12,0kg
- Cube SL Cross Team: 9,4kg
Also 2,6kg Unterschied, bei gleichem Preis. Das ist schon beachtlich und der einzige wirkliche "Nachteil" ist das ich keine Scheibenbremsen mehr habe, denn die Federung war mir noch nie wichtig. Zusätzlich habe ich sogar noch den Vorteil, dass ich dann bessere Schaltkomponenten habe.


----------



## Nordpol (25. September 2008)

jetzt hab ich aber ein schlechtes gewissen. 

eigentlich wollte ich nur ein paar für und wieder aufzeigen, da ich in der gleichen situation bin wie du. fahr auf jedenfall Probe, denn das ist letzendlich das wichtigste, und nimm das was sich deiner meinung nach besser fahren lässt.


gruss ulli


----------



## The_Virus (25. September 2008)

Du brachst wirklich kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, denn wirklich gut überlegt habe ich mir das mit dem Cube Cross beim Bestellen und beim Kauf nicht. Ich war im Grunde schon bei der ersten Probefahrt unzufrieden mit meiner Wahl, habe mir aber eingeredet das es ein gutes Bike ist und das ich mich erst dran gewöhnen muss. Doch im Prinzip ist das Cube Cross nur ein MTB mit 28-Zollern und das wollte ich als Speedfreak eigentlich nicht. Da ich aber so unbedingt Scheibenbremsen wollte gab es für mich keine Alternative. Aber nun ist mir klar geworden, dass ich ohne Scheibenbremsen wohl wirklich besser bedient bin, weil der Rest dann einfach viel besser passt. Ein reines Rennrad ist aber eben auch nicht das richtige für mich, denn damit kann nicht ins Gelände und man kann auch keinen Gepäckträger montieren. Beides geht aber mit den Cube SL Cross'ern, in Verbindung mit dem trotzdem Rennrad ähnlichem leichten Gewicht und den trotzdem soliden MTB Antriebsteilen ist es wirklich perfekt. Hätte ich mich nicht von Anfang an so ausschließlich auf Scheibenbremsen eingeschossen, wäre ich auch von allein auf die SL Cross'er gekommen. 
Eigentlich bin ich dir also sehr dankbar für deine Diskusion hier mit mir.


----------



## Nordpol (26. September 2008)

dann will ich mal hoffen das es bei deinem händler keine probleme gibt.

mtb mit 28" ist der richtige name für so ein rad, und der schwerpunkt liegt dann eben auch mehr auf gelände als auf strasse. und für ab und an einen feldweg zu befahren, würde zur not auch ein alter holländer gehen.
ich kann das schon gut verstehen, wenn man sich erstmal eine scheibenbremse in den kopf gesetzt hat, dann will man sie auch haben, und optisch machen sie schon mehr her.
aber die vorteile einer scheibenbremse kommen erst bei miesen bedingungen so richtig zum vorteil, regen, dreck usw., macht also bei einem mtb schon mehr sinn. und wer fährt bei regen schon gerne mit dem rad, und funktionieren tuen die v-brakes dann auch.

ich für meinen teil hätte gerne eine rohloffnabe, habe sie mir auch in den kopf gesetzt, ist aber furchtbar teuer, und so richtig sinn für den preis macht sie auch nicht, eine lx oder xt  schaltet auch sehr gut. und unter 1500 ist ein crossrad mit rohloff nicht zu bekommen. genauso habe ich immer noch einen schönen stahlrahmen im hinterkopf, aber die radmarken die heute noch stahlrahmen bieten, sind sehr teuer.

Also viel Glück bei deinem Händler.


Gruss Ulli


----------



## The_Virus (26. September 2008)

Oh ja, Rohloff, das hatte ich mir auch mal angeschaut. Sehr sehr feine Schaltung, aber fÃ¼r mich eben unbezahlbar. Meine Fahrradversicherung reicht nur bis 1000â¬, deshalb kommen fÃ¼r mich RÃ¤der Ã¼ber 1000â¬ nicht in Frage, zumal ich mehr als 1000â¬ auch gar nicht ausgeben will.
Hatte mal bei Rohloff geguckt und gesehen, dass allein die Schaltung schon 800-900â¬ kostet, das ist einfach nur krass. Aber fÃ¼r die, die es sich leisten kÃ¶nnen, sicherlich die ultimative Schaltung.

Naja ich geh nachher erstmal zu meinem HÃ¤ndler und werde sehen was er sagt. Ich habe nÃ¤mlich die eine Pedale ziemlich zerkratzt, als ich damit bei der einen Probefahrt an nem Bordstein hÃ¤ngen geblieben bin. Die mÃ¼ssen sie sicherlich austauschen und werden mir dann was abziehen, aber so teuer sind Pedalen ja zum GlÃ¼ck nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanni_84 (26. September 2008)

The_Virus schrieb:


> Naja ich geh nachher erstmal zu meinem Händler und werde sehen was er sagt.



War bisher nur stiller Mitleser - aber da bin ich doch mal gespannt, was bei so ner Rad-Umtausch-Aktion rauskommt


----------



## Nordpol (26. September 2008)

...gespannt bin ich da auch...


----------



## chemnitzforever (26. September 2008)

ich drück die Daumen. Dann will ich aber auch wieder ein Bild vom SL Cross Team und einen Bericht von Dir. Wenn der gut ausfällt ist klar was ihc mir hole...


----------



## The_Virus (26. September 2008)

Alter Schwede, nachdem ich den ganzen Morgen ein sehr flaues GefÃ¼hl im Magen hatte und ich die ganze Zeit Herzrasen bekommen hab, bei dem Gedanken das Cross zurÃ¼ckzugeben und auf die Kratzer angesprochen zu werden, war ich nun also tatsÃ¤chlich dort. 
Vorher habe ich aber noch eine ganze Weile mit einem Mikrofaser-Tuch an meinem Bike rumpoliert, wobei mir noch 2 weitere Kratzer aufgefallen sind, die nicht weg gingen. Dann hab ich es wirklich wie meinen Augapfel gehÃ¼tet zum HÃ¤ndler geschoben. 

Der war zu meiner vÃ¶lligen Ãberraschung sehr nett, er wusste gleich bescheid und ist gar nicht weiter auf das Rad eingegangen. Sein "Check" war grade mal 10sec lang, wobei er keinen der Kratzer gesehen hat und damit war die Sache mit dem Umtausch also schon beschlossen. Dann hat er mir noch ein Stevens X8 Lite gezeigt, was aber zu klein fÃ¼r mich war und mit 10,1kg auch wieder ein StÃ¼ck schwerer. Nachdem ich dann noch ein 54'er Bike und einen 55'er Bike Probe gesessen habe, hat er mir das Cube SL Cross Team in 56cm RahmenhÃ¶he empfohlen, da die ja ohne Federgabel kleiner "ausfallen". 
WÃ¤hrend ich mit dem VerkÃ¤ufer die Bikes probiert habe, hat sich ein zweiter HÃ¤ndler das Cross nochmal ganz genau angeschaut und Bremsen und Schaltung gecheckt. Er fand dann einen der Kratzer, hat ihn aber stillschweigend mit einem Lackstift ausgebessert und meinte zu meinem VerkÃ¤ufer "Alles in Ordnung". Das fand ich unglaublich kulant und einfach nur Top. 
Dann wieder ein kurzer Anruf bei Cube der ergab, dass die Produktion vom SL Cross Team leider erst im November startet und ich also bis Mitte November warten muss. Doch diese Aussage kenn ich schon, denn bei der Bestellung des Cross am 16.09. hieÃ es Mitte Oktober kommt die Lieferung, letztendlich war es dann schon 5 Tage spÃ¤ter am 20.09. da. Wenn das also beim SL Cross Team auch so lÃ¤uft kann ich darauf hoffen, dass es schon im Oktober geliefert wird.

Also ein fettes Lob an meinen HÃ¤ndler (Radsport Christoph), dieser Kundensupport ist unbezahlbar. Denn um das nochmal festzuhalten, ich musste keinen einzigen Euro Abschlag hinnehmen. Die vollen 999â¬ des Cube Cross wurden auf das Cube SL Cross Team Ã¼berschrieben, und das trotz Kratzer. 
Der Gang aus dem Laden war einfach nur unbeschreiblich befreiend. Jetzt bin ich einfach nur glÃ¼cklich.


----------



## Hanni_84 (26. September 2008)

The_Virus schrieb:


> Ich musste keinen einzigen Euro Abschlag hinnehmen. Die vollen 999 des Cube Cross wurden auf das Cube SL Cross Team überschrieben, und das trotz Kratzer.



*WAHNSINN!!! *



The_Virus schrieb:


> Also ein fettes Lob an meinen Händler (Radsport Christoph), dieser Kundensupport ist unbezahlbar.


*Na dem kann man sich dann nur anschließen! *


*...Ach so: Glückwunsch! *


----------



## Nordpol (26. September 2008)

so einen händler hätte ich auch gerne in meiner ecke.

wundert mich auch das er soviele hochwertige crossräder bei sich stehen hat.

von mir auch einen glückwunsch. hoffe du mußt nicht allzu lange warten.

Gruss Ulli

Dann kann dem Wochenende jetzt ja nichts mehr im wege stehen.


----------



## The_Virus (26. September 2008)

Danke^^

Ich hab ja selbst nicht dran geglaubt, dass er das Rad überhaupt zurück nimmt und wenn dann nur mit nem saftigen Abschlag. Aber so gefällt es mir natürlich viel besser. 

Zum Händler, es ein relativ großer Laden. Er ist Hauptvertriebspartner von Cube in Deutschland, ich hab mal einen Blick auf seine Cube-Bestell-Liste werfen können. Er hat wirklich fast das ganze Cube-Sortiment bestellt, und jedes Bike min. in 3 verschiedenen Größen. Also gut und gerne 80 Cube-Bikes, wenn nicht mehr. Da er so ein Cube-Großabnehmer ist, hat er mit Cube ein Abkommen, dass er immer die aller ersten Bikes der Produktion bekommt. Mein SL Cross ist dann das Erste überhaupt, so wie beim Cross auch.


----------



## Tresen (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi!

Klink mich mal ein... bin auf der Suche nach einem Zweitrad für die täglichen 20km zur Arbeit. Ebene Strecke (Asphalt), 75% Radweg, 80% guter Belag ohne Schlaglöcher usw.

Ich denke das ich ebenfalls mit einem Modell der "Cross Road Serie" sehr gut bedient bin! Könnt ihr mir beim Modell Entscheidungshilfe geben? Was ist wesentlich schlechter an den günstigeren u wie wirkt sich das aus?

Hab hier auch was gefunden, lohnen bei einem solchen Angebot zB die 150 Aufpreis zum 09er Pro?

hier entlang

Oder ist dieses Bike wiederum viel zu Schade für diesen Einsatzzweck?! 
Je günstiger umso lieber wär's mir, soll aber was vernünfitges sein!

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## wefunkster (8. Oktober 2008)

Auch wenn man die Bikes nicht direkt vergleichen kann: bei mir fiel damals die Entscheidung zwischen dem leichten SL Roadrace oder dem robusteren Hooper mit Nabenschaltung.
Fast 4kg sind schon ne Menge, aber die Nabenschaltung und Scheibenbremsen machen das Hooper deutlich alltags- und wettertauglicher. Schmale schwarze, festverbaute SKS Schutzbleche und ich hatte meinen perfekten, stylischen Pendler (15km einfache Strecke) gefunden mit dem ich auch etwas (!) Gas geben kann.
Das Roadrace ist dann doch deutlich sportlicher vom Radstand und der Haltung -- schon richtig was zum heizen.
Dafür spar ich aber lieber auf ein vernünftiges Rennrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tresen (8. Oktober 2008)

Das mit den Bremsen ist ein Argument. 
Fahre zZt die Strecke mit nem 15 Jahre alten Hardtail mit Canti-Bremsen, da muss man schon bei Nässe äußerst vorausschauend fahren um rechtzeitig zum stehen zu kommen  Das wird im Winter wahrscheinlich noch schlimmer... da liegen Scheibenbremsen wohl weit vorn!

Ist denn die Schaltung am Hooper brauchbar? 
Wär ne echte Alternative für mich. Werd mich eh auf der Strecke net so verausgaben da ich mit meiner Bürokleidung unter den Regenklamotten unterwegs bin, somit wäre das Race deutlich übertrieben 

Bin auf weitere Tipps bzgl. Arbeitsweg gespannt


----------



## wefunkster (9. Oktober 2008)

die alfine ist echt geil, bis auf die abstufung zwischem 5. u. 6. gang, die recht deutlich ausfällt. 
die großen vorteile sind imo:
- schmutzresistent (da gibt es schlicht nichts, was man warten oder reinigen müsste)
- leise (wirklich sehr sehr leise und kette klappert auch nicht u. kann auch nicht abspringen.)
- man kann an ampeln im stand beliebig runterschalten für einen zackigen start.

ps. ein nachteil (wenn man ihn so nennen mag) bei den scheibenbremsen: sie quietschen abartig bei nässe.
pps: die schwalbe marathon supreme sind ein traum bei nässe.
ich hab ne weile gebraucht, den reifen den grip zuzutrauen, den sie liefern.


----------



## Tresen (10. Oktober 2008)

Das klingt ja ganz gut. Quietschende Scheibenbremse bei Nässe kenn ich auch von meinem LTD Pro... da gwöhnt man sich dran 

Allerdings steht die Überlegung im Raum ob nicht auch das Hyde ausreichend ist?! Hat ebenfalls eine Nabenschaltung "Shimano Nexus", ist die vergleichbar mit der Alfine bzw. deutlich schwächer?

Die V-Bremse sollte mit anderen Belägen (zB KoolStop) auch bei Nässe locker reichen.

Der Preis ist mit der Hälfte des Hooper halt klasse. Und da das Rad den halben Tag am Bahnhof steht (immerhin in video überwachter Garage) ist das Risiko geringer abends mim Bus heim fahren zu müssen 

Ich werd die beiden wohl mal zur Probe fahren...


----------



## Nordpol (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich denke auch das als 2-Rad die SL Road Serie für den Zweck wohl etwas übertrieben ist. Es sind mehr oder weniger Sportgeräte, und wenn du schreibst, das du unter den Regenklammotten Bürokleidung trägst und dich nicht verausgaben willst, würde ich da auch eher zu einem anderen Rad greifen. Und ob Videoüberwachung reicht, lass ich mal dahin gestellt.


Gruss Ulli


----------



## The_Virus (1. November 2008)

Nachdem ich ja sehr viel Glück hatte mit meinem Cube Cross und das ja bereits Ende September nach nicht mal  einer Woche ab Bestellung abholen konnte, habe ich nun mit dem Cube SL Cross Team kein Glück mehr.
Ich war gestern beim meinem Händler und wollte ich mich erkundigen, ob es bei dem angepeilten Liefertermin für Mitte November bleibt, denn die Hoffnung das ich das Rad noch vor November kriege war bereits dahin. Der Händler kennt mich jetzt schon recht gut und wusste sofort bescheid als ich rein kam. Dann der Schock, er hatte einen Tag vorher mit Cube telefoniert und es sieht gar nicht gut aus. Der offizielle Liefertermin ist von Mitte November auf *Mitte Januar * verschoben worden! Cube hat Probleme mit den leichten SL Cross Rahmen, bzw. sie bekommen schlicht weg keine von ihrem Zulieferer. Mein Rad könnte sofort gebaut werden, wenn sie den Rahmen dafür hätten.
Um nochmal ein ganz genauen Liefertermin von Cube zu kriegen hat mein Händler dann mit mir zusammen nochmal bei Cube angerufen, denn er als größter Cube-Partner hat dort ziemlich gute Kontakte zum Management. Ihm wurde wieder Mitte Januar als Liefertermin genannt, doch als nochmal nachhakte und darauf hinwieß das ich meine kompletten 999 bereits seit September komplett bezahlt habe, kam heraus, dass wohl Ende November eine kleine Charge von den noch teureren SL Cross Race gebaut wird (SL Cross Race haben leichtere 3-fach konfiszierte Rahmen, im Gegensatz zu meinem SL Cross Team mit 2-fach konfisziertem Rahmen). Der Hammer war, dass die nette Dame vom Management tatsächlich in Aussicht stellte, wenn sie demnächst keine Lieferrug von meinem Rahmen bekommen, wäre es evtl. möglich mir ein SL Team Cross mit dem 3-fach konfisziertem Rahmen vom SL Cross Race zu bauen. 

Versprechen konnte sie das aber nicht und mein soll sich Ende November nochmal melden, wenn die kleine Charge SL Cross Race gebaut wird. 
Das wäre natürlich das fetteste Weihnachtsgeschenk was ich mir vorstellen kann.  
Denn kurzzeitig als ich das mit der kleinen Charge SL Cross Race Ende November im Gespräch gehört habe, kam mit der Gedanke in den Kopf eben die 300 (Cube SL Cross Race kostet 1299) auch noch drauf zu legen und eben so ein zu kaufen, weil das Rad eigentlich schon noch ein Stück netter ist. Das Problem ist gar nicht mal das Geld, das hätte ich, aber leider ist mein Fahrrad nur bis 1000 versichert und eine Erhörung dieser Versicherungssumme ist nicht mehr möglich, da dies bereits eine Erhöhnung ist. (eigentliche Versichrungssumme sind nur 500) Und selbst mit dem 999 SL Cross Team sprenge ich meine Versicherungssumme bereits, wenn man im Falle eines Diebstahls ja auch noch Sachen wie Schloss, Pitlocks und Shutzbleche verliert und diese dann bereits über der Versicherungssumme liegen und nicht ersetzt werden.
Naja erstmal abwarten was sich Ende November ergibt, ein SL Cross Team mit 3-fach konfisziertem Rahmen wäre die Beste Lösung...


----------



## frankie-w (2. November 2008)

Hi,

ich habe selbst das 08er Hooper.
Ist eine absolut stressfreie Technik. Ich bin damit sogar eine 150km RTF gefahren, das ging allerdings gut in die Beine.
Waldautobahnen sind kein Problem.
Ich fahre den serienmässigen Marathon Supreme und bin super zufrieden.
Den Sprung zwischen den Gängen 5 und 6 kann ich bestätigen, da fehlt mir was, geht aber.
Die Alfine schaltet perfekt, supergenau und sauschnell. Sie ist nicht mit der Nexus 7 vergleichbar da sie technisch auf der Inter 8 Premium basiert. Die Alfine Scheibenbremse ist tatsächlich nicht so giftig wie die MTB Bremsen, daß ist aber Absicht, da die Alfine als stylische Citygruppe gedacht ist und somit auch von unbedarften Fahrern benutzt wird. Die würden sich bei zu hoher Bremsleistung einfach abschießen.
Wer ein stressfreies Fahrrad für den Alltag sucht das eigentlich alles mitmacht ist mit dem Hooper bestens bedient. Ist bei mir sogar nur viertRad nach Rennrad, MTB, Trekkingrad, Hooper, Regenrennrad, Stadtschlampe und Fixie. Hat also seinen Platz.

meint der frankie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Virus (2. November 2008)

frankie-w schrieb:


> Ist bei mir sogar nur viertRad nach Rennrad, MTB, Trekkingrad, Hooper, Regenrennrad, Stadtschlampe und Fixie


Krass man, ich hab noch nie mehr als ein Fahrrad gehabt und du hast gleich 7...


----------



## frankie-w (3. November 2008)

The_Virus schrieb:


> Krass man, ich hab noch nie mehr als ein Fahrrad gehabt und du hast gleich 7...



Hi,

äähh  8  .
Ich baue gerade ein 30 Jahre altes Rennrad mit der allerersten Shimano 600 Gruppe auf. Ist halt ein Sammlerstück und Fahrrad mein Hobby.

meint der frankie


----------



## nightskaterspee (11. März 2009)

wie siehts denn mit deinen Erfahrungen mit dem Cube Cross Team aus. Ich wollte mir dieses auch kaufen.


----------



## fissenid (26. März 2009)

hallo

ein kumpel sucht das cross in 62er größe! laut händler in trier ist das bike ausverkauft.... wer weiß wo es noch eines gibt??

danke


----------



## chuck.norris (29. März 2009)

fissenid schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ein kumpel sucht das cross in 62er größe! laut händler in trier ist das bike ausverkauft.... wer weiß wo es noch eines gibt??
> 
> danke




hallo

in Schwäbisch Hall gibt es noch eine 62"-er (Model 2008) mit kostenloser Versand für 819 Euro.

Links:

http://www.mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/show_pr/Fahrraeder-und-Bikes/Crossrad/Cube-Cross-2008/~kid149/~tplprodukt_1/~prid536.htm

oder

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-Cross-Herren-2008-nur-34-12-Euro-Monat_W0QQitemZ120396633202QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item120396633202&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318#ebayphotohosting


----------



## VintageColumbus (17. April 2009)

Hallo

hab heute meinen neuen Cube SL Cross COMP bekommen in Anthrazit 

Super schöner Rahmen!!

Nun habe ich bisher nur Bilder gesehen und gelesen, dass das Gerät mit Stargabel, da ja ROAD , verbaut wird. Nun habe ich aber keine Stargabel und verbaue grade meine Suntour Federgabel aus meinem alten Winora Crossrad. 

Ich hoffe, ich mache da nichts falsch und dass der Rahmen von der Geometrie dafür vorgesehen ist, bzw., dass ich nicht einen riesen Fehler mache. Kenne mich mit den Vorraussetzungen nicht aus. Könnte mir vielleicht einer was dazu sagen und es erklären?

Außerdem, hat schon wer Magura HS montiert an dem Rahmen? Irgendwie scheint es nicht zu passen an den hinteren Sitzstreben. Aber, mh, kann auch an den Kolben liegen, dass ich die erst wieder ausrichten muss. Fix mal nachsehen im Keller 

vc


----------



## Nordpol (18. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich glaube Du verwechselt etwas. Es gibt von Cube die Countrylite Series (überwiegend mit Federgabel), und es gibt die Cross Road Series (grundsätzlich ohne Federgabel).


Gruss Ulli


----------



## VintageColumbus (20. April 2009)

Ulli

hab ich nicht verwechselt, nur muss ich wissen, ob die damit den Rahmen gefährde. Ich habe es auf jeden Fall nun erstmal so zusammengebaut. Nur die Probefahrt steht noch aus.

Hatte halt vorher ein schweres Winora 'Crossrad' , das schon als Reise-Touren-Trekking-Rad diente... und brauchte was mit kürzerem Oberrohr und leichter... deshalb habe ich mir das CUBE SL Road Comp bestellt.

Wenn es nun heißt, ich würde mir die Geometrie 'versauen', würde ich gern wissen, was das heißt. 

Was die Federgabel angeht. Ja, ich fahre kein Trial und kein Cross, sondern Touren mit Gepäcktaschen... aber hab halt nur die Federgabel zur Zeit und auf der CUBE Seite steht ja, dass man den Rahmen auch mit Streetkit, sprich Gepäckträger bekommen kann.

der COMP hat ja auch die Ösen, also sollte er das Gewicht auch halten. Gehe mal von so 115-120KG aus. Leider keine Kontakt-telefonnummer oder mail von CUBE vorhanden.

Danke


----------

